# Vape Wild e-Liquid - Anyone?



## ace_d_house_cat (17/10/16)

Anyone tried the Vape Wild e-liquid? 

I've got 6 x 30ml that got given to me at Vapecon which will get opened this week! Anyone tried any of their juices, if so - what do you think?


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/10/16)

Yeah I have had some of them...had the wine abt it, shamrock milkshake , cowboy cooler, butter beer,murica

Good quality juice and tastes like what it says

May favourite is wine abt it and shamrock irish milkshake..cowboy cooler was also good


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/11/16)

Update: 

I've been vaping all 6 juices and I haven't found a single one that I'm dissapointed with. My favourites (I love dessert flavours) are the King Cake and Smurf Cake! - some of the best, true-to-it's-name flavours I've found. 

Although great, Is it worth spending the extra R50 (R200 for a 30ml) over great local juices like Nostalgia Twink'd, etc? I'm not so sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

